
Which emails have the best Impossible Travel risk detectors? - tiffanyricks
We found a few and listed them here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hacware.com&#x2F;travelImpossible.html<p>Is this only supported by Microsoft? I would like to know your thoughts. Thanks!
======
ColinWright
[https://www.hacware.com/travelImpossible.html](https://www.hacware.com/travelImpossible.html)

: 404 Not Found

